# Some of What I Have Flowering Right Now - New photo 1/06/2023



## dmcmkl (Dec 28, 2022)

I thought I would share pics of some of the orchids that I have flowering right now. Both the Catt Walkeriana 'Pendentive' and the Pot. Pop City are incredibly fragrant. Since it is early winter here in Minnesota it is quite nice to have the fragrance and the color in the house when it is cold and snowing outside!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 28, 2022)

Wow the phrag is amazing. What is it?


----------



## dmcmkl (Dec 28, 2022)

That's Phrag Nicholle Tower 'Red Riot'. Made by and purchased from Orchids Ltd. The phrag flower at the very top of the picture is actually a second plant, Phrag Millbrook. Also made by and purchased from Orchids Ltd. The five blooms below it are the Nicholle Tower.


----------



## abax (Dec 28, 2022)

That Phrag. is wonderful. The firecracker red is eye catching and so many flowers open at one time. Good
on you! May I inquire where you found the 'Pendentive'? I've been looking for a two growth division to mount
for about a year.


----------



## dmcmkl (Dec 28, 2022)

I got it from Fred Clarke at Sunset Valley Orchids about two years ago. Right now Orchids by Hausermann has some very young plants that are described as being 'about 3 years from blooming' for sale. Since they are just seedling size they are quite cheap. But that should make them easier to mount?


https://www.orchidsbyhausermann.com/cattleya-walkeriana-var-alba-pendentive-amaos.html


----------



## dmcmkl (Dec 29, 2022)

I just checked the Sunset Valley Orchids website and they have several 'Pendentive' divisions for sale. When you get to their website navigate to the Divisions page. They are towards the bottom of the list.


----------



## dmcmkl (Jan 6, 2023)

Figured I would just add plants that are flowering as they open here rather then in individual posts.
Paph delenatii var. Dunkel just fully opened today.


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2023)

Nice dark pouch. One of the few Paphs. I really like.


----------



## Just1more (Jan 7, 2023)

the pouch and staminode color is beautiful


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Tuesday at 9:44 PM)

Beautiful bunch!!


----------



## LadySlipper (Yesterday at 4:03 PM)

Such beautiful orchids. They do brighten up a dreary winter day.


----------



## Ozpaph (Today at 3:54 PM)

some lovely things.


----------

